# Trijicon Night sights for a CW9



## Allblackedout

First and foremost hello to all of you, considering this is my first post on here. I am interested in Trijicon night sights for my CW9 and have zero experience with them on any firearm and I wanted all of your thoughts and opinions on them and especially on the CW9. So feel free to shoot away...


----------



## cougartex

I have Trijicons installed on my Beretta PX4, no experience with Kahr CW9.

The Trijicons work great.

KAHR ARMS ONLINE SHOP


----------



## Allblackedout

Thx for the reply


----------



## gb6491

I have them on my CW45. They work well and are (IMO) an improvement over the OEM sights (the factory front sight is plastic on "CW" and "E" series Kahrs).








Regards,
Greg


----------



## Allblackedout

Thanks for the pic Greg, those sights look great. I will have to put that on my to-do list. :mrgreen:


----------

